# Headlight Beam Adjusters



## maz49 (May 11, 2011)

We have purchased beam adjusters from Halfords to use on our 2009 Fiat Ducato. 

Having looked a little closer the placing of these beam adjusters does not look quite as straightforward as it was on our car. Can anyone advise if the adjusters are acceptable or if we need the lights adjusted to suit European roads.

Thank you


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have some headlight protectors that have the pattern and location of the beam deflectors on them, with black marks on the outline corners. The offside is a strange pattern whilst the nearside is roughly a square. In any event I just fit the Halford type deflectors roughly in the middle of them.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The headlight protectors are linked below and come with two sets of beam deflectors. They are not really deflectors as they are just black stick on patches so I suppose they are masks.
http://www.climairuk.com/product.php?productid=3694&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Rayc,

That looks dubious!

The original instructions with the headlamp protectors say to put black adhesive tape in the marked off area. I’d say your photo shows that plenty of unwanted beam is still getting through?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> Rayc,
> 
> That looks dubious!
> 
> The original instructions with the headlamp protectors say to put black adhesive tape in the marked off area. I'd say your photo shows that plenty of unwanted beam is still getting through?


I have had them tested on a MOT headlight tester and they do not cause any spread. They have also been tested against a wall and the dip to the left is prevented.
I have driven many miles in france at night and never been flashed by oncoming drivers.

If the headlight protectors were not used where would you advise the OP to fit his 'Halford' beam deflectors?

A link to a previous post on this topic which may help the OP
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84819-beam.html+deflectors


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The black patches work, but without the headlamp protectors it is almost guesswork deciding where to put it. Photograph on this thread is excellent.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

On our last two vans, we used Gaffa Tape and never had any problem, even removed after our return with no side effects.
Now, we have to crawl into the engine compartment and access sliders which you need to be a contortionist to get anywhere near:x  
Please, bring back candles :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I always use this type of " genuine beam adjuster"
available from various motoring stores ( not Halfords) and also many online traders eg Ebay as here.
http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/3504...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0

There was a recent thread here on this subject and this type of adjuster was claimed to be no better than the others that just block out light .
However in my opinion and many others ( and also the motoring press) they are superior because regardless of whether they accurately bend the light they do not block out any light .They are also very easy to fit and remove and look good and unobtrusive.


----------

